# Gallery > Finished Maps >  Gendarme class Small Police Boat (starship)

## Gamerprinter

"Sector police patrol - cut your engines, drop your shields and prepared to be boarded!"

Just something for the Jack of Diamonds to encounter enroute to their destination. Though the PCs might not have to enter the police patrol boat, you never know, maybe one of the PCs has an open warrant. This vehicle is 100 feet long from tail to muzzle. The lower deck to engineering is actually only 4 feet high, while the other floors are 8 feet high each.

Adam 12 Tier 7
Gendarme class small police patrol boat

Speed 12; Maneuverability good (+0 Piloting, turn 1); Drift 2
AC +5/+7 ablative, TL +7
HP 50/90 (ablative), DT -; CT 8
Shields medium 320 (forward 80, port 80, starboard 80, aft 80)
Attack (Forward) 2 Particle Beams (8d6 x2, linked)
Attack (Port) Light EMP cannon (special)
Attack (Starboard) Light EMP cannon (special)
Power Core Pulse Orange (250); Drift Engine Signal Booster; Systems ablative armor, advanced long range sensors, biometric locks, crew quarters (common), mk 3 duonode, mk 4 armor, mk 6 defenses, s12 thrusters; Expansion Bays boarding hold, brig, medical bay
Modifiers +3 on any 2 rolls; Complement 6

Note: Ablative armor increases the armor by 2 tiers, and +40 HP, but once destroyed, lowers the original armor by 2 tiers.

Wings are swept forward.

GP

----------


## Larb

It even has the lights. =)

----------


## Gamerprinter

Yup, it's got to look like 5-oh. Rather than a black and white, since I live fairly close to Chicago, like their cars - this is blue and white. Thanks, Larb.

----------


## Gamerprinter

So I've never tried this before, but I just sent my 3D model of this ship to a 3D printing company, where this will be slightly larger than a quarter in size and will ship to me by the 10th of the month. If it works out, I'll be sending all me 3D ship models to be made available from their storefront to sell in support of the adventures and supplements I publish - cannot wait to see how it comes out!

----------

